

Tshirt for hackers(WIP). Would you buy it? - anujkk
http://www.threadless.com/critique/99056/Hacker

======
anujkk
So this Sunday I thought it would be nice to do some design instead of coding.
I ended up designing a t-shirt for our 'hacker' community.

Here is the first version of the design, a work in progress, submitted on
threadless for critique. I would love to know what you guys think about this
design. Is it good or needs work? Give your suggestions to improve the design
if any.

